# أساسيات عمليات الرفع الآمنة Lifting Operations



## يا الغالي (23 يناير 2014)

*  يعرض الملف التالي المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها العاملون فى المصانع ومواقع الانشاءات واحتياطات السلامة الواجب اتباعها والاسس العلمية التي يجب مراعاتها لضمان سلامة وصحة العاملين اثناء عملية الرفع والتصبين بالاوناش طبقا لقواعد ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية (الاوشا) الامريكية. *
















 
 تحميل الملف 




مخاطر الروافع المتحركة


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (19 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

رائع....رائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2014)

مشكور أخي العزيز
ملف رائع


----------

